# looking for the 2006 staff shooters for Newberry



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Richard,
Do us older staff shooters still need to call Rebecca? Or is this just for new staff?

Dick


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Staff*



grandpawrichard said:


> Richard,
> Do us older staff shooters still need to call Rebecca? Or is this just for new staff?
> 
> Dick


No sir we are just looking to add to our current wonderful staff:teeth: but you will need to call to get the new bows
Richard


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see the iron Mace!!!!


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Add me Richard. Plus, you know I'll be calling to get some more bows. :tongue:


----------



## gil_wy (Nov 12, 2005)

Not to sound ignorant, but what exactly is required of a staff shooter? Just curious. I don't shoot much 3-D, like 5 or 6 tourneys per year but I do a lot of hunting especially elk and muley (several P & Y) and have written some articles. What exactly is expected of a staff shooter and what are the benefits?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Give Rebecca a call. I know that a few months ago they were looking to add to their hunting staff.


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

*it never ceases to amaze me*

that people go for this. i thimk it is just a way to sell more bows in areas where there are no dealers.

prove me wrong.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

whistleb said:


> that people go for this. i thimk it is just a way to sell more bows in areas where there are no dealers.
> 
> prove me wrong.


OK it is a way to get the bows out there and get people to try them but the staffer does gain from this as they get big discounts so thay are not out alot if they do not like the bows so it is a good opportunity for someone to get a top of the line bow for a great price and we get some pretty good photos for the catolog its kinda like you help me i help you, so there is a good benefit to the staff is why people go for this.
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Staff shooter*



gil_wy said:


> Not to sound ignorant, but what exactly is required of a staff shooter? Just curious. I don't shoot much 3-D, like 5 or 6 tourneys per year but I do a lot of hunting especially elk and muley (several P & Y) and have written some articles. What exactly is expected of a staff shooter and what are the benefits?


A staff shooter is just that whether it be hunting target or just shooting with your friends you get a bow for a discount in return we get feed back on product good and bad if you like the product hopefully you will tell your friends about your experience with the product so it is a win win situation for everyone you can call 423-949-5038 talk to Rebecca she can get you all the details
Richard


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Staff Shooters*

My family and I signed up as staff shooters with Newberry this year. The things that sold me were that Richard and Rebecca are always quick to reply to any questions with more than enough information. They also are supporters of the U.S. military. Not to mention, look at the lineup this year. The bows look awesome, customer service is great, can't go wrong. Thanks Richard and Rebecca.

Patrick


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Patrick, I look forward to meeting you in Alaska when you get here. I believe I'm the only Alaskan staff member as of yet. We do have Newberry bow dealer up here and I will introduce you when the time comes.



> that people go for this. i thimk it is just a way to sell more bows in areas where there are no dealers.
> 
> prove me wrong.


I imagine that in the future Richard will divide up his staff levels like Hoyt, Mathews and the other guys have. However, I take my staff position seriously and don't do it just for the discount. I'm a fairly successful local archer and even set a State record in Field shooting a Newberry in BHFS. I practice daily to keep up a standard that I set for myself. I will be competing at 2 to 3 National events this year and we will see how I stack up.

I try to shoot as many bows as I can to make sure I am confident that Newberry is offering me something that is every bit as good as anything on the market. I will be starting my 3rd year with Newberry at the end of the month and nothing else has pulled me away.

Yes, Richard's staff program is to get as many guys out there shooting his bows. You have to start somewhere to get the word out.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Staff Shooters*

Whistlet i think your missing the point Richard is giving us average joes access to some very fine bows where have you seen a bad review about Newberry Bows its all good mate, nobody on AT is afraid to speak up about a company look at all the Bowtech bashing that went on last week .
Im in Australia an carnt wait to get my new Sabre XL it will be a shooter,take a good look at Richards bows there is lots bang for your $$$ 
Thanks Shane


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Hey Doug*

I look forward to seeing you, too. It has been a few years since I have gotten to shoot tournaments, or go hunting for that matter. I am really happy to be on the staff and look forward to moving back to Alaska...for good I am hoping. 
I called the wife kids and told them that they would be shooting Newberry bows...they were tickled to death.
Take care and I'll see you around the mid April.

Patrick


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

*dont you see this is a put on?*

they are playing to your ego. you arent on any staff! this is nothing more than a way to sell more bows. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*I don't agree*

I think that Newberry is using unique marketing by getting the word out through the staff shooters. Doug, for instance, is an impressive shooter. Can you say advertising? 
I am happy to be on board early in the game, because I feel this company is going places. They have an awesome lineup for this year. 
Just my 2 cents.

Patrick


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

whistleb said:


> they are playing to your ego. you arent on any staff! this is nothing more than a way to sell more bows. nothing more, nothing less.


Fine with me, play away Newberry!! I'll be shooting another sweet Newberry soon and showing it to my friends and local dealer.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Playing with my ego? I can afford to shoot anything out there right now. My self confidence in my shooting and who I shoot for is just fine.

I choose to shoot Newberry...for the fine product, great customer service and my desire to help a small company get off the ground. I have confidence that when I begin to win and help this company I will be rewarded by them.

Companies sponsor people and it's a two way street. They get the benefit of us advertising for them...in person and on the net, and we get the benefit of reduced prices on bows. At some point I'm sure, when Newberry is big enough, there will be some shooters that have produced results worthy of getting free equipment. Until then, I will just keeping paying my reduced prices and turning in good results.


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Whistleb,Have you ever heard of advertising by word of mouth it is a great tool ,So point being rather than use yours to bad mouth try to be more positive with your comments.Only been into Archery/Bowhunting for a short while but it seems its people like you that tear down these great info sites.Just my .02 cents.Richard I would like to pass along that Dick up in Burligton,Wa has been awsome to talk to with about the Newberry line and if not for the fact of hardly any archery/bowhunting knowledge I would also like to be considered for a Staff Shooter posistion.
Russ
BattleGround,Wa


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

NUARCHER said:


> Whistleb,Have you ever heard of advertising by word of mouth it is a great tool ,So point being rather than use yours to bad mouth try to be more positive with your comments.Only been into Archery/Bowhunting for a short while but it seems its people like you that tear down these great info sites.Just my .02 cents.Richard I would like to pass along that Dick up in Burligton,Wa has been awsome to talk to with about the Newberry line and if not for the fact of hardly any archery/bowhunting knowledge I would also like to be considered for a Staff Shooter posistion.
> Russ
> BattleGround,Wa


Russ we would be more then happy to have you on board Dick ia a wonderful person him and doug have been with us from the start they have alot of feedback that really helps us build the best products for everyone out there. I use my shooters for my R&D you could say they get the bows give me feed back good and bad and i use it for a tool to make the product work its best for the end user. please call 423-949-5038 talk to Rebecca she can give all the details
Richard 
7


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

AKDoug said:


> Playing with my ego? I can afford to shoot anything out there right now. My self confidence in my shooting and who I shoot for is just fine.
> 
> I choose to shoot Newberry...for the fine product, great customer service and my desire to help a small company get off the ground. I have confidence that when I begin to win and help this company I will be rewarded by them.
> 
> Companies sponsor people and it's a two way street. They get the benefit of us advertising for them...in person and on the net, and we get the benefit of reduced prices on bows. At some point I'm sure, when Newberry is big enough, there will be some shooters that have produced results worthy of getting free equipment. Until then, I will just keeping paying my reduced prices and turning in good results.


Amen Doug and as normal, I have nothing more to add. Doug always somes it up perfectly.

I choose Newberry after not getting the quality I was looking for or thought I should be getting from the other 'BIG" companies.
Newberry came along and they were exactly what I was looking for. I haven't looked back since.

I love my Newberry's ..Like Doug said they give me confidense and allowed me to start winning. So now with this found confidense, I will be stepping up to state level shooting this year.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

> dont you see this is a put on?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> they are playing to your ego. you arent on any staff! this is nothing more than a way to sell more bows. nothing more, nothing less.


I don't see it that way at all. Newberry is a quality upstart in the industry and as such needs to have some name recognition, both from pros _and  average joe shooters (like me). If you think about it, who would you rather listen to, a guy who is paid to endorse a new product every year, or a guy like me who can't afford to shoot something different every month.

I can afford about 1-2 bows a year, and I can assure you one of them will be a Newberry._


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Newberry Staff Shooters*

Another good thing about being involved with Newberry is that all of the other staff shooters that you are involved with have a great deal of common sense.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Richard,
I personally believe that Russ and his wife should be on the Newberry Staff! They are both up and coming archers that I feel will represent Newberry and archery to their fullest capabilities!

I have talked with Russ quite a bit and I am impressed with his Honesty and his passion for the sport! I have also told him that he is more than welcome to come to my shop to have his new bow setup by me for Free. I will also be giving Russ and his wife some personal coaching for free so that they will benefit fully from their Newberry bows!

For what it's worth, Newberry bows have surpassed all that I ever thought they would in quality and shootability! I was skeptical when I ordered my first bow, but within just a few days of setting it up and shooting it I was totally Impressed!

Richard and Rebecca have gone out of their way to assist me in any manner they could. If I call I always get to either talk to Rebecca (who by the way is a real sweetheart!) or I talk to Richard. Not many companies are like that! To me it is always the sign that The Owners of the company Really Do Care! My hat is off to them! They are indeed a class act!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

Dick


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grandpawrichard said:


> Richard,
> I personally believe that Russ and his wife should be on the Newberry Staff! They are both up and coming archers that I feel will represent Newberry and archery to their fullest capabilities!
> 
> I have talked with Russ quite a bit and I am impressed with his Honesty and his passion for the sport! I have also told him that he is more than welcome to come to my shop to have his new bow setup by me for Free. I will also be giving Russ and his wife some personal coaching for free so that they will benefit fully from their Newberry bows!
> ...


Dick
Thank you so much for all the extra effort that is was is so nice about the Newberry family everyone always goes the extra mile and we appreciate it as always Becky is waiting for there call:teeth: you do not have to be a pro archer to be on staff just an archer, I was no pro in 1974 when a shop by the name of toms archery in spring park mn sponsored my family to shoot carrols compounds so to this day we are all about shooting and having fun. once again thank you Dick,Doug and all of the staff who have taken a chance on us when we were new and are standing us as we grow every year this our 4th year starting and our sales are 2 years ahead of scedule and still just a couple of warrantys mostly tha darn carbon cable rods
Richard


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Richard,
I have now struck a deal with Russ and his wife Linda.  They will be representing my shop at shoots in their area when they recieve their Newberry bows.  I think that with them shooting Newberry's and promoting my shop we will all see Newberry Bow sales up here grow leaps and bounds! 

Dick


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

grandpawrichard said:


> Richard,
> I have now struck a deal with Russ and his wife Linda.  They will be representing my shop at shoots in their area when they recieve their Newberry bows.  I think that with them shooting Newberry\\\'s and promoting my shop we will all see Newberry Bow sales up here grow leaps and bounds!
> 
> Dick




Talk about leghumping


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Any plans for greater than 70% let-off? These bows look interesting but I like 80% let-off myself.


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

whistleb said:


> Talk about leghumping


 Mr.Whistleb I do not appreciate your sarcastic comments about others you do not know.Thank you very much for understanding and please lets leave it at this


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> Talk about leghumping


Talk about funsucking. For a guy with 99% of his posts in Mutantville you should know better.

I never could figure out why people have to be such a pain in the ass when a thread is as friendly as this.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

whistleb said:


> Talk about leghumping


Don't pay this guy any mind guys and gals! He's real proud of his bow >>=====================================================>


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Washi said:


> Any plans for greater than 70% let-off? These bows look interesting but I like 80% let-off myself.


we rate our cams at there effective let off this has turned out to be a real pain trying to do it the right way most cams out there measure about 72 0r 73 % letoff effective let or 80 with hysteresis we are at the 72 or 73 % now but do not want to mislead the public so we rate it at 70% when the one cam is 72-73% and the hybrid is 68-69% effective which can be translated to about 80 and 75 % hysteresis but i am working on a higher let off option
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grandpawrichard said:


> Richard,
> I have now struck a deal with Russ and his wife Linda.  They will be representing my shop at shoots in their area when they recieve their Newberry bows.  I think that with them shooting Newberry's and promoting my shop we will all see Newberry Bow sales up here grow leaps and bounds!
> 
> Dick


Excellent that will be a great combination for the area:thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

AKDoug, Hello I have always wanted to come up north and see Alaska it is one place I have always wanted to visit will have to find out from you about some nice places to visit.And will have to bring my Newberry


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Visitors are always welcome


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool thank you would love to see that great part of Gods country :thumbs_up


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Richard*

Thank you and Rebecca for always taking the time to answer my questions when I call! Your service is awsome!! I would be proud to be on the prostaff for Newberry! All I have to do is figure out which bow,,,, darnit 

Andy


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I have a Sabre XL on order. Can't wait to get that beauty. I have been shooting Newberry bows for quite awhile now and I love em.:thumbs_up Also got on board as a staff shooter, and hope to bring some business to Richard and Rebecca from New Mexico and Colorado. Already have one shop looking to carry the Newberry line. I couldn't be happier or have asked to be part of a better company with such great people. Hope to help where I can and also learn a little from the other staff shooters with alot more experience than me.:teeth:


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

When will the 06 bows be on there websight


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Talked to Rebecca the other day and she said the website should be updated with the new bows very soon. Don't have a date for you but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Hey*

Bowhunt_n Thanks for the Sabre!!

Andy


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

martin guy said:


> Bowhunt_n Thanks for the Sabre!!
> 
> Andy


No problem. Just trying to spread the good news that is Newberry Bows. Glad I could help convert another one.:teeth:


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*I just wanted to introduce myself*

A lot of you may know of me because I have been hanging around here for quite a while. I have been shooting for the last 40 years now and after all that time I have never once felt as strongly enough about a line of bows as I have until recently when I was introduced to the Newberry line. The quality and innovative approach that I saw in these bows moved me to to do something I have never done before. Even though I am not a professional tournament archer I decided to take the risk of calling Rebecca and asking how I might qualify to become part of Newberry's staff shooters program. Rebecca was as friendly and respectful as I could have hoped and gave me all the information I would need to send to them to be considered for one of the staff position. With a lot of trepidation I wrote out my resume to the best of my ability and Emailed it off for Richard and Rebeccas consideration. 
A few days later I got my response. I have been accepted as one of the newest Newberry staff shooter and I couldn't be more pleased.
I will do my best to live up to Newberry's high standards. I will be honest in my opinions that I set forth here and I will try to help those who call on me in whatever manner I can. I am proud to be in the company of many people who I have come to respect from they're post to this website and I would hope that in the future I might have the opportunity to meet with you and that we could share our ideas and help to give Newberry the best quality staff of any company, anywhere. 

I would like to thank Richard and Rebecca the opportunity to be part of your wonderful staff. 

Now I just have to decide what bow I'm going to select, a Sabre XL or a Black Mace. I'll have that decision made by Monday when I call Rebecca.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe 2006 will be the year to bring aboard one from AZ... 

We'll see


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

HV Bowman said:


> A lot of you may know of me because I have been hanging around here for quite a while. I have been shooting for the last 40 years now and after all that time I have never once felt as strongly enough about a line of bows as I have until recently when I was introduced to the Newberry line. The quality and innovative approach that I saw in these bows moved me to to do something I have never done before. Even though I am not a professional tournament archer I decided to take the risk of calling Rebecca and asking how I might qualify to become part of Newberry's staff shooters program. Rebecca was as friendly and respectful as I could have hoped and gave me all the information I would need to send to them to be considered for one of the staff position. With a lot of trepidation I wrote out my resume to the best of my ability and Emailed it off for Richard and Rebeccas consideration.
> A few days later I got my response. I have been accepted as one of the newest Newberry staff shooter and I couldn't be more pleased.
> I will do my best to live up to Newberry's high standards. I will be honest in my opinions that I set forth here and I will try to help those who call on me in whatever manner I can. I am proud to be in the company of many people who I have come to respect from they're post to this website and I would hope that in the future I might have the opportunity to meet with you and that we could share our ideas and help to give Newberry the best quality staff of any company, anywhere.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard. Newberry is a fine company with super people. I about lost my mind trying to decide between the Mace and the Sabre XL. Finally went with the XL, but an Iron Mace will sopn follow. Just make ie easy on yourself and buy all the bows. :teeth: Anyway, I may seel your advice from time to time if you don't mind. 40 years is shooting experience is invaluable.
Quinton


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Richard,
Do you have saturday hours? I wasn't able to get through today, so perhaps I will try tomorrow?

Ted


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

tedlebo said:


> Richard,
> Do you have saturday hours? I wasn't able to get through today, so perhaps I will try tomorrow?
> 
> Ted


Sorry we will not be back at it until monday
Richard


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

(Sorry we will not be back at it until monday
Richard)

Thank you for the quick reply. I will try again on monday evening. In the meantime, I did find a dealer listed fairly close by, luckily for me as there are only two listed for Pennsylvania, and I spoke with him on the phone. I will be paying a visit there tomorrow morning to check the few bows that he has in stock, including a B1, and his own personal bow. All these wonderful reports I am reading have intrigued me.

Ted


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

tedlebo said:


> (Sorry we will not be back at it until monday
> Richard)
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply. I will try again on monday evening. In the meantime, I did find a dealer listed fairly close by, luckily for me as there are only two listed for Pennsylvania, and I spoke with him on the phone. I will be paying a visit there tomorrow morning to check the few bows that he has in stock, including a B1, and his own personal bow. All these wonderful reports I am reading have intrigued me.
> ...


Great if rhere is a model that he does not have and you want to try tell him to call us and we will send one up there for you to test
Richard


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I got to visit with Gary at Buck Run Archery today, test shot the SB1 with a single cam and a B1 with the dual cams. I was very favorably impressed with the SB1. I thought what a shame he doesn't have an Iron Mace in the store. He left you a message about getting one in for me to shoot next week. 
Again, I was very favorably impressed with the two that I shot, and I will try to give you a call on Monday evening.

Ted


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

tedlebo said:


> Well, I got to visit with Gary at Buck Run Archery today, test shot the SB1 with a single cam and a B1 with the dual cams. I was very favorably impressed with the SB1. I thought what a shame he doesn't have an Iron Mace in the store. He left you a message about getting one in for me to shoot next week.
> Again, I was very favorably impressed with the two that I shot, and I will try to give you a call on Monday evening.
> 
> Ted


Ted thank you for taking the time to go and try the bows we will get a iron mace up there for you to try 
Richard


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

I went to the web site and i did not see any dealers in mi.I live in the detroit metro area. where would be the closest shop i could go check them out at? Im going to buy a new bow this winter and would really like to see something other than the big 3.I like the looks of the sabre but would like to try it out before i drop the cash down. what is the m.s.r.p. anyway? I have my first son on the way in dec.to go along with my two daughters.so i need to spend my money wisely on a good quality bow!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

slayer27 said:


> I went to the web site and i did not see any dealers in mi.I live in the detroit metro area. where would be the closest shop i could go check them out at? Im going to buy a new bow this winter and would really like to see something other than the big 3.I like the looks of the sabre but would like to try it out before i drop the cash down. what is the m.s.r.p. anyway? I have my first son on the way in dec.to go along with my two daughters.so i need to spend my money wisely on a good quality bow!


iif you have a shop have them call us we will ship a bow up there or you to try:thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

Do you have a dealer in Missouri?
Also what is retail on your top end Bow?
I had never seen or heard of this bow line until I saw this thread,
you have my curiosity up:target: :banana:


----------



## slayer27 (Dec 26, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> iif you have a shop have them call us we will ship a bow up there or you to try:thumbs_up
> Richard


Thanks richard,I have a 2 shops within 7 miles of me i will talk to them this weakend and get something set up.


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Slayer 27*

I live in GR if you want we can hook up and you can shoot my Sabre. I also have the SabreXL on order. Let me know.

Andy


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Tommy2993 said:


> Do you have a dealer in Missouri?
> Also what is retail on your top end Bow?
> I had never seen or heard of this bow line until I saw this thread,
> you have my curiosity up:target: :banana:


No not yet:teeth: have your dealer call us we can send one up for you to test Retail $649.00 on the long bow :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Any asa or IBO shooters?*

we could use a few ASA and IBO shooters 1 shoot to all shoots, we are just are looking for a presence there call 423-949-5038 time to practice now:thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## DPowers (Oct 20, 2005)

I am planning on shooting at Bedford.


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*shoots*

i'm shooting nelsonville ibo


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*ibo shoots*

will be shooting bedford and nelsonville, along with the new indoor qualifier at the newport, ky convention center (if its a go.) i believe our club (golden hawks) will be help sponsoring the shoot along with other local clubs. rich, thanks for letting me sponsor your bow in the local cincinnati, ohio area. the bow is a arrow driving son of a gun. joe baker


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

If you are looking for some exposure in Western Canada give me a shout, I try to attend every shoot within a 2 to 300 mile radius


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Asa*

I will be shooting in at least a couple of ASA shoots.

Andy


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

*Hey Richard*

We shot an ASA shoot together a couple years ago. I think we were in semi pro together that year but not sure. I shoot Open A now!! You had just designed some new bows and put the cam 1/2 on it . Glad to see everything is working out for your company and it looks like you have got a good following started. We had a guy come in the shop the other day with a New Newberry bow. Not sure where he picked it up at or he may even be on your staff. Anyway...just wanted to say hello and congratulations on what seems to be a growing company:thumbs_up


----------

